# Horse calmer that actually works?



## rowy (3 April 2012)

Thinking of putting Dancer back on a horse calmer as shes just hyper quite a lot, particularly at shows and mega mega spooky at shows. But don't know whether to buy the paste you give them before the show or a daily calmer in her feed. 
So what works best?


----------



## Bluejazz (3 April 2012)

You need different types of calmer depending on what the issue is....so hard one to answer. BUT if its occasional stress, like going to a show but he's quite the rest of the time, then I'd use a shot like Magic given before you go. If he is stressy all the time then get a longer term / daily product. All horses react slightly differently to them to its a bit trial and error. I've had great success using Trinity Consultants who specialise in equine suppliments - you can call them and talk about the issues and they'll recommend which specific ingredience you need to help the horse.


----------



## rolls1392 (3 April 2012)

I tried the Naf Magic shot stuff on my mare.
On the day I gave it there was little or no difference.
Next day she was a complete lunatic, almost unrideable!!
Following day back to normal.
For me the search continues!!!!


----------



## ScratchyMooMoo (3 April 2012)

I have tried loads! I'm not convinced they work that well for my horse, they do space him out a bit and make him loose his sparkle, which is not something I want if I'm competing to be honest. My horse gets worried and anxious rather than excited, in this situation I don't think they help. The best thing I've found to chill him out is repetition! Last year I tried to do as many events as I could in a shorter space of time and it actually helped.  

Of the calmers that I tried the best result I had I guess was with Equine America So Kalm plus.


----------



## palomino_pony (3 April 2012)

Brewers yeast in feed works for mine. Just settles her a bit. Feed it daily


----------



## spookypony (3 April 2012)

In my understanding, a magnesium-based calmer will only work if a horse has a magnesium deficiency to begin with (in which case you should probably be supplementing magnesium). I don't know about the other ones, and how they claim to work!


----------



## TimmyTippyToes2 (3 April 2012)

I have recently put my pony on to the Nupafeed liquid calmer and then one syringe on show day. I was very apprehensive about it as i have tried lots of different calmers with no effect as i have been struggling with the same issues when competing. The difference was amazing, no spooking in his tests which he always did and he was alot more chilled in the warm up. The only thing with the daily liquid is that it is a case of getting your measurements right. My pony doesnt really need it daily so he doesnt need to much and also you may have to double the amount a couple of days before a show but it really is a case of trial and error


----------



## Django Pony (3 April 2012)

I've had success with D&H Placid (fed everyday) http://www.dodsonandhorrell.com/our-feeds/herbs-supplements/behave/placid.html. Just takes the edge off his spooky-ness. If we're doing something exciting, like the first fun ride of the year then I use a Naf Magic syringe. http://www.naf-equine.eu/uk/products/productDetail.jsp?detail_id=instant-magic
It's trial and error though, I started out using Maxacalm http://www.maxavita.com/products/pet/maxacalm/, it did work, but after a couple of weeks Jasper refused to eat it!


----------



## Admirable (4 April 2012)

Maxacalm


----------



## nikkimariet (4 April 2012)

America Super Kalm - Ask PS


----------



## Glayva (4 April 2012)

equifeast cool calm and collected.


----------



## Shipley (4 April 2012)

Had great results relax me. my horse gets really anxious at shows instructor in arena etc and Robert was really helpful had to feed double dose for a while (longer than suggested when I called saying not working)  and saw fab results


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 April 2012)

Vetplus Calmex, speak to your vet, it's not a feed merchant product.


----------



## rowy (6 April 2012)

Wow lots of different types then! May have to experiment with a few and see which works. 
NM- may have a try with that and see if it works!


----------



## _Rach_ (6 April 2012)

Maxacalm


----------



## Prince33Sp4rkle (6 April 2012)

knowing miss dancer, id say equine america super calm is worth a try-she is same as CS, over reactive, stops thinking etc, and it really did work wonders at the beginning of last year, it absolutes sends him to sleep (in a good way), it DOES knock the sparkle off them a bit, but tbh its worth it as i do think a few shows where they are feeling all calm and happy teaches them not to get worked up in future.
i did 3/4 shows on full dose, then 3/4 on half, and then couple on 1/4 and did last 2 shows on nothing and he was ace 

lili has it in stock too 

if you want a daily dose one, ive heard fab things about horse first relax me, and if fig needs something we will be trying that, as he is also a bit of a worrier hyper sort.


----------



## rowy (6 April 2012)

Prince33Sp4rkle said:



			knowing miss dancer, id say equine america super calm is worth a try-she is same as CS, over reactive, stops thinking etc, and it really did work wonders at the beginning of last year, it absolutes sends him to sleep (in a good way), it DOES knock the sparkle off them a bit, but tbh its worth it as i do think a few shows where they are feeling all calm and happy teaches them not to get worked up in future.
i did 3/4 shows on full dose, then 3/4 on half, and then couple on 1/4 and did last 2 shows on nothing and he was ace 

lili has it in stock too 

if you want a daily dose one, ive heard fab things about horse first relax me, and if fig needs something we will be trying that, as he is also a bit of a worrier hyper sort.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks! May have a try with this then. She is usally just super stressy the first few shows before she realises she isn't going to die so may be useful to use the super calm until first few shows out the way   Would keep me sane when competing her as well


----------



## Heilo (6 April 2012)

Calma from equine answers


----------



## onemoretime (6 April 2012)

Heilo Im interested in your opinions on Equine Answers Calma.


----------



## GingerNinja98 (7 April 2012)

Tried many too. Found that Blue Chip Karma works well for my mare, magnesium based but I know that our grazing can lack magnesium.


----------



## fandout (29 September 2012)

I have had amazing results with HORSE FIRST RelaxMe and use it all the time


----------



## Holding (29 September 2012)

Never used it but I've heard very good things about TopSpec Calmer.


----------



## ellie_e (29 September 2012)

After trying loads the only thing I've found to work is Equifeast Cool Calm Collected without Any magnesium. I then use optimax with it for competitions


----------



## rubyrumba (29 September 2012)

I have used oxyshot with great success!


----------



## Javabb94 (29 September 2012)

Best results for J were Equifeast cool calm and collected 

He was also really good on Globalherbs supercalm

Nupafeed is excellent stuff too

Only ones that didnt work were NAF magic and an equimins one although it depends on the horse and what they are lacking


----------



## Foxfolly (30 September 2012)

Very impressed with the equifeast supplements
My boy is in the winning edge silver and it does take time to get them fully loaded but he is definitely better and more level headed. 
I was impressed by all the scientific research into it and how it works, they are really helpfull too as can add or take things out depending on how the horse is reacting.


----------



## Ali27 (30 September 2012)

Our Ginger pony is on Equifeast cool, calm and collected. It has taken a while to get the right combination but Marcus at Equifeast has been fab and sent me different products to try FOC. Our new dressage instructor recommended it - ponies flat work has been transformed, she will now hack out on her own and she will be left in field on her own. The only problem we still have is with jumping but the theory is that now she is working properly, her old way of jumping doesn't work so we are going back to basics with grid work. She was also on a field of clover so research on web showed that her potassium levels were probably high which then lowers sodium, magnesium, calcium levels. I started adding salt and a product from New Zealand called Graze Ezy. I think this has helped the cool, calm and collected work too! We are moving yards today so off the clover.


----------



## Abbeygale (30 September 2012)

I've used horse first relax me with great success on my drama-queen-moment arab. Made a huge difference


----------



## Jesstickle (30 September 2012)

People who feed calmers, what is actually in them?

Genuinely interested in what it is which is meant to be the active ingredient


----------



## Javabb94 (30 September 2012)

Jesstickle - I think it's magnesium in most, calcium in the Equifeast 

I think it's something to do with if grazing lacks these, horses levels will be low, so the calmer brings the level back up - that what Equifeast said. Also something in the Equifeast helps horses analyse things better rather than just spooking
Some have l-trychtophan (Sp.?) in which I use as an extra for J before shows


----------



## rowy (30 September 2012)

I had her on equifeast cool calm and collected a few years back and didn't make much difference do didn't warrant the cost. 
This is a pretty old thread and since posting I now have her on magnesium oxide which seems to have worked very well plus cheap


----------



## Elsiecat (30 September 2012)

TOPSPEC CALMER 

I always rave about it and probably always will, its FAB


----------

